# Number pad doesn't work anymore



## Dekatophil (May 23, 2003)

No matter what I try, I don't get the number pad at the right hand side of the keyboard to work. Enter, +- etc. work well, but not the numbers. Has anybody a soution for that problem ? The problem first occured with my Macally keyboard. it has now also affected the Apple keyboard that came with my Mac.
Please help !


----------



## macavenger (May 23, 2003)

Try this: Open the Universal access preference pane and click the mouse tab. make sure that Mouse Keys is off. If not, turn it off. Having it on will commandeer your number pad as a mouse, but it will not be readily apparent


----------

